# brining trout



## ldrus (May 21, 2010)

going to pick up some trout today for a saturday smoke  how long do i brine them?  i have read a few that say only a hr is this correct??


----------



## flagriller (May 21, 2010)

I never brine fish. I'll marinate in a non acidic marinade though. If you use a acidic marinade keep it short or the acid will start to "cook" the fish.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 21, 2010)

Yes I would only brine the fish for a short time maybe a hour to hour and a half maybe. The fish is so thin and it will turn to mush in no time too.


----------



## flbobecu (May 21, 2010)

I'm with FlaGriller (Jim) on this one. I never brine fish. Not even cheaper fish like catfish (although I VERY rarely eat them). Why not just enjoy the tasty Trout? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







FWIW, to change things up, go to a local Spanish/Mexican grocery store and pick up some fresh/frozen Banana leaves - and wrap the fillet in one. Apply tasteful spices/marinade and seal the leaf and leave on grill for a little while. VERY good.


----------

